# steering stablizer (linkage) shocks 1964 gto



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Does anyone know what the original steering stablizer (linkage) shock looked like on the 64 GTO? I need to replace mine because it's leaking. My brief research tells me it was black. Was it? Ames sells a gray one, while OPG has a black one. Both places said nothing specific is written on them (although they may have been just too lazy to look). 

Thanks
Dave


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Page 233 of GTO restoration guide shows a pic of the dealer install package for 64-65' , it is a BW picture but the shock appears lighter than the black brackets, i would say its the dark gray.


----------



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

Dave,

I still have my original steering stabilizer from 64. I'll check out the color and get some pictures for you tomorrow.

-Thor


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Grey , like the spiral shocks on the early GM vehicles . Send email for pics. thanks


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks that would be great. I wound up just buying it from Ames Performance. Seemed they had the best price and said they were Grayish color. I would like to see what original looks like though.


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Here's a picture of the one I bought from Ames..


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Color looks good , spray some matte finish clear on it to dull it a bit .


----------



## GTO Jeff (10 mo ago)

daveh70 said:


> Does anyone know what the original steering stablizer (linkage) shock looked like on the 64 GTO? I need to replace mine because it's leaking. My brief research tells me it was black. Was it? Ames sells a gray one, while OPG has a black one. Both places said nothing specific is written on them (although they may have been just too lazy to look).
> 
> Thanks
> Dave


----------



## GTO Jeff (10 mo ago)

GTO Jeff said:


> View attachment 154734


That's what mine looks like just had someone on a pontiac site questioning this doesn't believe they came this way I'm second owner on this car even shows it on build sheet


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

X2 I bought the Ames one, painted it Edgewood frame black and it works well


----------



## gotta64 (Dec 14, 2021)

I'll be posting an original gray color working stabilizer (shock) with both brackets for sale in next couple of days


----------

